# Chi stuffie



## Alisha

Here's the first try


----------



## Kiffany

ah, how cute


----------



## Katie

I love it!! Great job!


----------



## Soozie

this is very cute!
Soozie


----------



## Bri

omg alisha, flipping adorable! wonderful job


----------



## Alisha

Oh Thank guys  I need to make the nose smaller or should I say stop the balck earlier on the nose.


----------



## kipbug

That's awesome Alisha... It really looks like a chi


----------



## Alisha

Oh Thanks Brian  I still plan to perfect it a bit more.I'm gonna try one in mohair type yarn for a long haired chi too.


----------



## kipbug

Alisha said:


> Oh Thanks Brian  I still plan to perfect it a bit more.I'm gonna try one in mohair type yarn for a long haired chi too.


That sounds really cool... be sure to post pictures of that one too


----------



## Alisha

I totally will Brian  How's the baby ?


----------



## Jen

that's just adorable!


----------



## kipbug

Alisha said:


> I totally will Brian  How's the baby ?


Doing good so far as I know. I haven't called to speak to baby grandmama this week. I need to do that some time tomorrow. I hope that my knee will allow me to go up there next weekend


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

It's looks like a chi and is so cute! Bella wants to play with it as her new toy.


----------



## tonysmom

How cute is that!!! I have looked at all of the crafts shows, antique malls and gift stores for cute Chi stuff and its all so ugly. Have you thought of selling them at a craft show. Maybe some doggie blankets etc. Dog owners snap up that kind of stuff.


----------



## lebecron

You can instantly see it is a Chi. Great job. It reminds me of my Krystal! Fran


----------



## freedomchis

omg thats so cute 
great job cant wait to see the long haired chi


----------



## Rah

Omgoodness it's so lovely! I want one. You should sell themmmmm


----------



## sullysmum

Thats really good!


----------



## Jayne

Oh my goodness Alisha that is so cute !! You could really sell them !!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

That is sooo cute! Great job


----------



## Alisha

Thanks everyone  I'll probably make some up to sell  I'm going to try to do some with the markings now those will take more time :lol:


----------



## Katie

hahaha you soo need some with eye brows! i love chi brows :love5: 
i can't wait to see the hairy chi too   daisy is requesting i make sure to buy a hairy one so she doesn't feel left out  that one is great alisha! i cant wait to see some others


----------



## Jenilyn

aw. that is so cute.


----------



## Pauline Leland

So very cute!


----------



## Alisha

Thanks everyone


----------



## tlspiegel

Oh Dear! I love it. I wouldn't change a thing, the nose is perfect.  How much are you going to sell them for?


----------



## usi2004

I agree, sell them, I would buy one . I think it's perfect just as it is also! So cute!


----------



## Alisha

Oh Thanks guys I'm thinking about the price now


----------



## Rah

Haha, do you think you can make a modified one of Baby? xD With her big long jack russell head! That would be AMAZING.


----------



## Alisha

Rah I'm sure I could


----------



## Alisha

Ok I'm thinking $20 plus shipping


----------



## chi_cutie26

Aww that sooo cute! I wonder how you made that? Oh and are you planning to make more to sell??


----------



## Rah

Well, I'd definitely like to put in an order for one if you felt up to it  Do you need any particular pictures or anything?


----------



## Alisha

Rah I have promised to make a few things for charity when I'm done with those I'll let you know should be next week


----------



## Rah

Yay! That's fine, I don't mind waiting at all!


----------



## Katie

Could you make an italian greyhound? haha that would be really cute! i can't wait to order some chis


----------



## Alisha

Katie I could I'd just have to redo the pattern


----------



## Gypsy

That is soo cute Alisha.


----------



## Blossom73

Aww that is so cute!!

Rachel x


----------



## Alisha

Thank Gypsy & Rachel


----------



## foxywench

toooo cute


----------



## Alisha

Thanks Foxy


----------



## Beadbimbo

Adorable!!


----------



## Alisha

Thank you 

For those of you I promised to make a chi I've just been in a crochet slump  I will get around to making some I promise just can't say when.


----------

